# Compassionate Status



## TChuki (25 Sep 2010)

I spent 15 min. unsuccessfully browsing through the forum in hopes of finding some information on this topic. I apologize in advance if I am repeating.
I am desperately searching for some guidance  to salvage my career and I will gladly listen to any suggestions.

Here is a brief synapse of my current situation without going into too much personal details.


I have little over 3 years in reg. force. Top student on my 3s and scheduled for ql5s in a couple of months. Spec 1 trade. CoC has put in for adv. Cpl.  
I am still very passionate about my place in the military and more importantly military’s place in our society. I absolutely love my trade. I’ve been separated from my family  for the whole duration of my military career. If compassionate status granted it would be no cost move as I am currently on IR. There are no positions for my trade listed on EMMA, and as per CM, in the city where my family is. That fact alone puts me in a very uncomfortable place. My immediate intent is to do leg work, hands work, any work myself including looking into possible overflow employment at the reserve units back home as a reg.  From what I have gathered first step is meeting with a designated social worker. Despite doing really well professionally I have been really suffering emotionally and mentally due to developments in my personal life last 9 months. The situation has come to the point where I need to make some moves. The intent is to request 2-3yr. compassionate status to take care of the situation back home while still contributing to Canadian Forces in some form. I am confident that once the compassionate status is lifted not only I but my entire family would be 20+ years fully on board with as much enthusiasm as when I walked out of BMQ. How much is CF willing and able to do for families?! What Can I do? 


 Does anyone have any experience with compassionate postings and/or obtaining compassionate status!?

Thank you


----------



## Trueblue (25 Sep 2010)

Compassionate status/postings is a case by case sort of thing, I'd suggest going to go see your padre I'm sure he/she will have all the information for you.


----------



## 57Chevy (25 Sep 2010)

Check here first:   CFAO 20-4, Compassionate Status and Posting - Regular Force
                ___________________________________________________________

The CF is a professional institution in which CF members ultimately place service to country and the needs of the CF ahead of personal considerations. As such, CF members are required to remain mobile and deployable to meet the needs of the CF and to enhance training and experience. However, personal circumstances may arise that temporarily limit a CF member's deployability or ability to perform duties. In these circumstances, the CF member may be given special consideration in the form of compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting. A CF member may be released if CF requirements preclude a contingency cost move for personal reasons or compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting.

Mor Info: HERE


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2010)

Something is not right here.  If you have just over three years in and you are now going on your 5s, why isn't your family with you, or soon joining you.  If you are posted to a School for a Crse that will be as long as yours sounds like it will be, your family should accompany you.  If it is your family who refuses to move, then that will most likely have serious consequences on your future in the CF.  I have no idea why you are on IR, but something in your story just doesn't sound right to me.   This is a matter that you should be dealing with your C of C and perhaps the Padre as already recommended.  They would have a better understanding of your situation, than us on an internet site.


----------



## Wookilar (27 Sep 2010)

DAOD 5003-6, Contingency Cost Moves for Personal Reasons, Compassionate Status and Compassionate Posting
DWAN (http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5003/6_e.asp)

"*Compassionate Posting* - A compassionate posting means a posting approved to alleviate the personal circumstances of a CF member who is assigned compassionate status.

*Compassionate Status* - Compassionate status means the status assigned to a CF member whose personal circumstances limit the CF member's deployability or ability to perform duties."

"*Process* - A request for a contingency cost move for personal reasons or compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting, is processed as follows:

CF member:
- identifies personal circumstances which may require a contingency cost move for personal reasons or compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting; and

- indicates the impact of a contingency cost move for personal reasons or compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting, on deployability and the ability to perform duties if the CF member’s request is approved."

The only way you qualify for compassionate status will be if there are specific reasons that your family cannot move. Also,  in order for Compassionate Status to be granted, it is allso assumed that the whatever the situation is can be cleared up within the time frame of that posting (normally 2 years).

Examples of why your family cannot move:

A dependant requires specialist medical care that is unavailable in your current posting; or,
A dependant is terminally ill;

My spouse does not want to leave her job or my kids do not want to change schools are not, for better or for worse, reasons for Compassionate Status to be granted. If they need specialized care, it better be only available in the location they are at.
Dependants on dialysis, for example, have been moved as the specialized care they needed was widely available at all major centers.

Be forwarned, going on Compassionate Status affects everything. You cannot be promoted, you cannot go on any courses (unless you are lucky enough to be posted to where your school is). The DAOD above is where you want to start.

Wook


----------



## Trueblue (28 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Something is not right here.  If you have just over three years in and you are now going on your 5s, why isn't your family with you, or soon joining you.  If you are posted to a School for a Crse that will be as long as yours sounds like it will be, your family should accompany you.  If it is your family who refuses to move, then that will most likely have serious consequences on your future in the CF.  I have no idea why you are on IR, but something in your story just doesn't sound right to me.   This is a matter that you should be dealing with your C of C and perhaps the Padre as already recommended.  They would have a better understanding of your situation, than us on an internet site.



I assume by family he means parents, siblings etc.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2010)

Trueblue said:
			
		

> I assume by family he means parents, siblings etc.



I am sure that this is not the case, but if it is, then this person has a serious problem and needs to grow up.  It is time to leave the nest.  I am more inclined to think that the member has been separated from his spouse for this period.


----------



## CdnMilWife (6 Jun 2012)

Good Morning ;

I'm hoping you all can help me with the proper process for going up the chain to acquire a compassionate status and a posting ?

I can explain our situation if necessary but would prefer to keep it private if possible. 

I've heard and read several mixed information on the procedure but have yet to have a definate answer. 

Would we go up the chain Cpl,MCpl,Sgt,Wo etc etc or would we go straight to the Padre and explain our situation in hopes he/she could help us obtain the posting ? 

Thanks in advance for your help and time.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2012)

You don't need the whole world to know why, nor are they entitled to know why.

Request an appointment with the Padre or Social Worker through the Chain of Command. It's fine to let them know it is about compassionate circumstances, but they do not require the nitty-gritty details.

The request for Compassionate will have to be put in writing eventually (with the reasons for the request) - the Padre/SW can advise on that requirement/process, that is why they are there. The Padre/SW will do their side of the business in making a recommendation to support or not, it will then go to the CO for his same, then to careers.

Good luck.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (6 Jun 2012)

CdnMilWife said:
			
		

> Good Morning ;
> 
> I'm hoping you all can help me with the proper process for going up the chain to acquire a compassionate status and a posting ?
> 
> ...



Your husband should read DAOD 5003-6. This directive covers Contingency Cost Moves (CCM), Compassionate Status and Compassionate Postings. If he lacks access to the DWAN (the military network) then his supervisor should be able to help him. He can certainly ask for an interview with the Padre directly, but for compassionate issues it is best to get the chain of command involved at the start (Platoon Comd/Platoon WO would be a good start). He doesn't need to get into details with his entire chain of command, but rest assured that the CO will see the file in detail. A memo to his CO outlining his situation is the official initiation of the process, after which he will see social workers etc who will assess his situation and make recommendations to the CO. As Vern notes the CO then sends the file to the appropriate career manager.

Your husband should, however, understand the implications of Compassionate Status. Compassionate Status will not normally exceed two years, and if the reasons for that status remain then compulsary release is a possibility. A Contingency Cost Move is a little different, but the same expectation of resolving the compassionate issue is there.  

Best of luck!


----------



## CountDC (6 Jun 2012)

Just to clarify a bit - the CO will not see the Social Worker file in detail, he/she will see the final report provided by the Social Worker.  Before this report is produced the Social Worker will (or at least should) discuss it with the member and obtain their consent to release certain details.  No need to worry about every little thing said being revealed (thank god).  In my own case I revealed what was needed and agreed fully to the workers report as I felt the more my full CoC knew the better it was for all of us to work through it.


----------



## chadk (19 Jan 2014)

At the start of my career I came out to Victoria and left my children behind (Divorced).  I am now an AB and will be a LS in 5 months.  I am 5s qualified.  I am going to request a compassionate posting to Borden Ontario ( only available location for a steward) so that I can spend some time (more than I get on a 1 week leave) when I see the CM this week.  I have talked to my MS about this and of course her concern is that a compassionate posting is not very long and that its a one time deal )if for example a parent became ill, I couldn't ask for another.  I have been away from my children for too long and would like a period to just be close to them.  The other question is that as I am Navy, how possible is it to remuster to Army Supply tec while on or near the end of a compassionate posting to improve my chances of staying closer to them. Any advice given is appreciated as my heart is set to trying for home.


----------



## Drag (19 Jan 2014)

I do not see a strong case for a compassionate posting based just on the information you provided as the logical question would be "where is the resolution within the period of a typical posting."

As per DAOD 5003-6 :

DGMC, DSA and D Mil C (Authorities for granting compassionate statue) shall be satisfied:

   -  that an establishment vacancy exists, or is forecast to exist within a reasonable time, at the unit where a CF member is being considered for a contingency cost move for personal reasons or a compassionate posting; and

*    - that a CF member's personal circumstances may be resolved within the specified period, and that military requirements permit it, before approving a contingency cost move for personal reasons or assigning compassionate status, with or without a compassionate posting.*

VOT is not a permanent solution either as no occupation will guarantee you a posting in the geographic area of your choice, though some _*may*_ increase the chance somewhat...


----------



## Halifax Tar (19 Jan 2014)

chadk said:
			
		

> The other question is that as I am Navy, how possible is it to remuster to Army Supply tec while on or near the end of a compassionate posting to improve my chances of staying closer to them. Any advice given is appreciated as my heart is set to trying for home.



Being an Army Sup Tech will neither keep you away from going to sea or keep you in Borden.


----------



## Ostrozac (19 Jan 2014)

Some people who want to be tied to a specific geographical location do the rolling Class B reserve thing. Less job security, less pay, but there you go.

Some people get all the way out and become DND civilians. More job security, no forced mobility, and you can also be a reservist if you miss the CF.

But if you're in the Reg Force? Yeah, you're going to have to pack up and move sometimes, with some rare exceptions. I badged into The RCR about 20 years ago, and there are still three guys from my QL3 platoon that have never left Gagetown -- they have variously bounced between battalion, area training centre, RSS with Fredericton reserve units, and the Infantry School. Similarly, there are R22eR guys who have never been posted out of Valcartier. The Navy only has two major bases, so hard sea trades tend to have more geographic stability.

But you can't really plan on being one of those guys -- geographic stability is rare. And in army support trades it's almost unheard of. Supply Techs positions are everywhere.


----------



## CombatDoc (19 Jan 2014)

I suspect you will not meet the criteria for a compassionate posting, since your personal circumstances will not be resolvable in a reasonable period.  You'll need a social worker assessment as part of the process.  A VOT is not a long-term solution, either, as others have noted.  

If you want to be near your children for the next 3-5 years the Career Manager might be able to help. If you want this to be a long term arrangement, I recommend you look at civilian options.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2014)

Stacked said:
			
		

> You should know by now being in one area (of your choice) your entire career isn't a realistic option... May need to look at other employers if that's what you want..



Then why are some people in the same geographic location for more than 15 years? A person I was on course with has spent virtually his entire career in Ottawa flipping from one directorate to another.


----------



## CombatDoc (19 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then why are some people in the same geographic location for more than 15 years? A person I was on course with has spent virtually his entire career in Ottawa flipping from one directorate to another.


Was he a LS steward at the start of his 15 year geo-lock?  Some folks get geo-locked for extended periods, but typically they are more senior (both NCM and officer) and are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then why are some people in the same geographic location for more than 15 years? A person I was on course with has spent virtually his entire career in Ottawa flipping from one directorate to another.



Money cut backs in the '80s and closure of CFE.  Less money for postings and less locations to post to.  No Cost Postings are cheaper.  People can be posted to Gagetown and be posted between several units there and not physically have to move residence.  Same goes for most other Bases.  People can spend their whole careers in places like Petawawa, Valcartier and Edmonton or Shilo.  Navy pers can spend whole careers in Halifax or Esquimalt.  Money; or lack of money.


----------



## CombatDoc (19 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Money; or lack of money.


And I suspect this cycle is about to be repeated, with the number of available posting credits for cost moves to be significantly decreased in order to deal with (ongoing) fiscal pressures.  Great if you're already posted somewhere you like, otherwise...


----------



## Sub_Guy (20 Jan 2014)

I don't know the entire situation, but if your kids are in the Borden area, how about asking for a change of home port to Halifax?   It isn't Borden but it is a heck of a lot closer.


----------



## mkil (20 Jan 2014)

Do some research on a Contingency Cost Move (or Cost Contingency Move). This is like a compassionate posting, but totally not. It is a posting that will solve a problem. A compassionate posting is where you must go somewhere to stay in order to solve a problem, whereas in a CCM, the posting itself solves the problem. It doesn't place restrictions on your career and comes from a different posting allowance. It is worth investigating, as I don't think a compassionate posting is the best idea for you. Your MS is right, you are going to want to save that for down the road.


----------



## GreenMarine (20 Jan 2014)

Chadk

I find your situation parallels with mine own, though Edmonton is not Borden, I wish to return to Victoria via AVOTP to Steward...Guess what I'm Army Supply. What is the big difference is my family is only divided with two kids in Victoria and 3 in Edmonton.  

Feel Free to PM me.


----------



## Mediman14 (26 Apr 2018)

I was wondering ref compassionate status. If a Member meets the requirement of compassionate status, gets the support and necessary documents required, has anyone ever seen it turn down by a CO? Who is the final authority? Is it the Career Manager?


----------



## garb811 (28 Apr 2018)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> I was wondering ref compassionate status. If a Member meets the requirement of compassionate status, gets the support and necessary documents required, has anyone ever seen it turn down by a CO? Who is the final authority? Is it the Career Manager?


Read the DAOD below.  It's all clearly laid out, including who is responsible for approving it:

DAOD 5003-6, Contingency Cost Moves for Personal Reasons, Compassionate Status and Compassionate Posting


----------



## TQMS (29 Apr 2018)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Then why are some people in the same geographic location for more than 15 years? A person I was on course with has spent virtually his entire career in Ottawa flipping from one directorate to another.



Easy even if you don't want to. I am an army sup tech and I just finished 14 years in Edmonton. Just had my First geo posting recently. I echo that its going to be getting worse with the financial situation the way it is.

Side note, Edmonton was never one of my posting preferences.


----------



## Mediman14 (18 May 2018)

I read the policy 5003-6, it does answer some questions. One question that is not answered is, can one ask for compassionate Status for the same reason twice?
  The Policy only mentions about Contingency Cost Move, that is can't ask twice for the same reason. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## CountDC (18 May 2018)

off the top my understanding is that it only happens once as you are supposed to resolve the issue within that period.  If you are asking again then you did resolve it.


----------



## Mediman14 (18 May 2018)

CountDC said:
			
		

> off the top my understanding is that it only happens once as you are supposed to resolve the issue within that period.  If you are asking again then you did resolve it.



The situation was resolved for several years. The issue at hand is my daughters health. Her medical condition like many other conditions is unpredictable.


----------



## Mediman14 (30 May 2018)

I just want to throw this out there. Many people may or may not know this. Social Workers in the CAF are told to treat Compassionate Posting, Contingency Cost Move and Compassionate status the same. Despite the differences in the three, the criteria for all is the exact same. I personally thing this is crap. If I am not mistaken, Compassionate Posting and CCM requires an actual posting to a different geographical location. Compassionate Status may or may not come with any posting. There should be three different criteria, one for each. Apparently many social workers have told Mbrs that they have a social worker handbook that is off limits to CAF Mbrs that outlines decisions regarding this policy 5003-6. If this is true, then why not make it assessable to CAF mbrs. 
I should add, that compassionate posting does not mean you have to employed in your current trade. Most people are not aware of this. The only reason I knew is because I read Grievance decision that stated the above.https://www.canada.ca/en/military-grievances-external-review/services/case-summaries/case-2015-110.html

  If this is the case, then shouldn't this DAOD 5003-6 be re-visited by the Policy Makers to be more clearly defined?


----------

